# 2Cooler Trip Available Saturday July 14



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

OK 2Coolers - We still have one more weekend date, Saturday July 14, available for a discounted 2cooler snapper trip. 2coolers booking an offshore or bluewater trip that day will get a 15% discount off of published prices. We will also target ling, king, mahi, triple tail and grouper on these trips, so if you were concerned that you might not get a good meat haul in before the end of snapper season just give us a call. Also, check out our website (see link below) for photos and videos taken on recent trips.

Captain Bill


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

You need to jump on this trip guys. Capt Bill is great and you will have a great time. My son is getting married in Lubbock on this day or I would be on this trip. Hope you have fair weather and tight lines.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thank You*

Wish you could be joining us too, but I think a son's wedding trumps a fishing trip - those fesch will still be here when you get back. Tell him and your future daughter-in-law congrats, and have a great weekend.


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

Wedding at sea? Best of both worlds - how far offshore to be married by captain ?:idea:


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

cancell that last post before my wife sees it.
congrats to bride and groom.


----------

